# Pre-amplificador y Control de tonos 12 Volts sencillo



## alemayol

hola de nuevo colegas aca les traigo un preamplificador con control de treble y basS con tan solo 12 volts para el auto o para lo que mas les guste se adapta a casi todo tipo de amplificador STK TDA MOSFET etc tiene un exelente sonido ya que es de un viejo amplificador aiwa japones del año 1992 y lo copie yo mismo del circuito par que ustedes lo puedan disfrutar y experimentar con el mismo...

compartan sus opiñes!!!! cualquier pregunta o algo que yo les pueda ayudar aqui estoy !!!! 

buenas tardes.







http://www.imagengratis.org/images/preamplificad.jpg


----------



## itzcena54

Ya lo probaste en armarlo que me dices su distorcion quiero que suenen bien los bajos. y ese transistor lo desconosco puede haber algun remplazo.


----------



## alemayol

Hola colega mira te explico este circuito yo lo copie de un ampli aiwa que tenia un sonido exelente y luego lo arme yo con un ampi mosfet de 250w y su distorcion ronda el 0.4% no es nada sonaria como un 
STK de la serie 41XXii y el transistor lo puedes reemplazar por un 2sc2330 o similar del tipo (NPN) este circuito lo recomiendo para los STK que tambien tienen exelentes bajos como tu quieres...


----------



## analogico

hola

esto es justo lo que estaba buscando

de casualidad el equipo no tiene una pre phono asi de simple

encontré algunos  pero usan una fuente simétrica

y tengo una fuente simple


----------



## pandacba

Que tipo de phono, cerámica, magnética?

Y cual es problema con la fuente?


----------



## pett1921

mmm de un viejo aiwa donde puedo encontrar informacion sobre los aiwa yo tengo un nsx-v9000 y la verdad no se que tanta potencia tiene solo se que la suficiente para danarme la caja del bafle (larga historia) y he notado que ultimamente han aumentado los bajos el antes no era asi y no le doy casi uso


----------



## analogico

pandacba dijo:


> Que tipo de phono, cerámica, magnética?





es para el proyecto del otro hilo del pre a transistores para tocadiscos




pandacba dijo:


> Y cual es problema con la fuente?


ninguno  solo que no es simétrica 
pero en caso de que sea la unica alternativa la cambio


----------



## alemayol

Lo recomiendo ! yo mismo lo armé para un tocadisco !!

Un muy buen preamplificador para cápsulas magnéticas con salidas desde 2 mV en adelante. Las cápsulas de bobina móvil con salidas de 0,1 a 0,3 mV necesitan un amplificador especial de muy bajo ruido, generalmente alimentado con pilas o batería.

R1 es la carga de la cápsula. En el método de cálculo puede variarse tanto la alimentación como la ganancia; pero, si llegara a producirse sobrecarga por exceso de tensión en la entrada, siempre es posible dividir esa carga de tal forma que llegue una fracción de la salida de la cápsula a la entrada del preamplificador, colocando dos resistores que sumen la carga de cápsula y que hagan las veces de un divisor de tensión. Desde el punto de salida de este divisor hasta el terminal de C1 que está del lado de la cápsula se intercala un resistor de 47K5 1%, porque con este valor se obtiene la menor figura de ruido. En caso contrario, R1 es de 47k5, que es el valor más común para cápsulas magnéticas (excepto las de bobina móvil de muy baja salida, que tienen una carga de unos pocos ohmnios, pero que no son adecuadas si no se usa otro amplificador previo o un transformador).

Una vez elegida la tensión de alimentación, que puede estar entre 9 V y 40 V


----------



## pett1921

una capsula magnetica no es un microfono electrec o algo parecido???


----------



## pandacba

No eso es un mícrófono, las cápsulas mágneticas se utilzan para reproducir discos de vinilos, y dada sua lata sensibilidad, reproducen sondio con gran fidelidad, necesitan una ecualización para reproducir la que debe estar acorde a la norma RIIA 

Pero lo que vos tenes es una cápsula cerámica, por lo tanto el esquema del LM381/387 no es aplicable aparte de que esta errado, ambos cuando se utilzan con fuente simple deben llevar otras resistencias que no estan en el esquema y que por ejemplo figuran en el manual correspondiente, ambos estan discontinuados, pero en su momento fueron los mejore CI para audio

Analógico aqui tenes un ejemplo


----------



## pett1921

mmm ok porque estoy buscando un pre-amp para compu y mp3 con control de tonos


----------



## pandacba

RI =220k
R2=1M2
En la entrada debe ir un capacitor de 4.7uf, con el positivo hacia el AO y a la salida uno de 10uf con el positivo tamibén hacia el CI

Como integrado podes utilzar para un canal TL071, TL081 también podes utilzar uno doble como el TL072,TL082, LM358, etc


----------



## pett1921

mm se utiliza el lm358 con el mismo esquematico y los valores de las resistencias por cierto que color es la de 1m2


----------



## pandacba

Para un MP3 no hace falta preamplificador, y para conectarlo a la computadora debes hacerlo en la entrada de linea y tener cuidado que no sature, si podes agregar un control de tonos 






a aprenderse la tablas, como es eso de andar preguntando los colores, es lo primero que se aprende, si no se la conce no estan listo ni para soldar sorry 
marron-rojo-verde

Con transistores






La alimentación puede estar comprendida entre 9-15V


----------



## pett1921

kjejej aqui hubo una confusion busco un pre-amp para conectarlo a un amplificador, y poder conectar mi pc y el mp3 porque yo uso puro portatil y no tienen line in jej y pregute lo de las resistencias porque soy principiante no es que ignore totalmente todo pero habia escuchado de resistencias de 1m pero nunca de 1m2 jejej sorry 
pd: como adivinaste que no sirvo ni para soldar jajaj no mentiras


----------



## analogico

pett1921 dijo:


> kjejej aqui hubo una confusion busco un pre-amp para conectarlo a un amplificador, y poder conectar mi pc y el mp3 porque yo uso puro portatil y no tienen line in jej y pregute lo de las resistencias porque soy principiante no es que ignore totalmente todo pero habia escuchado de resistencias de 1m pero nunca de 1m2 jejej sorry
> pd: como adivinaste que no sirvo ni para soldar jajaj no mentiras



hola

no entendi mucho pero si lo que quieres es conectar la salida de audifonos del notebook  o el mp3 a un amplificador no  necesitas un pre  se conectan directamente

si lo que quieres es conectar la salida de audifonos del notebook y el mp3 al amplificador al mismo tiempo lo que necesitas es un *mixer*




1m2 es solo una forma resumida de escribir




			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Analógico aqui tenes un ejemplo



hola
gracias pero
por aca no hay  integrados ir a comprarlo no sale a cuenta

pero la fuente no es problema puedo cambiarla a simétrica
encontré este pero dice que es para magnéticas  http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota01.htm
:enfadado: 




creo que dejare esa parte en stand by  si es que no encuentro manera de hacerla con las partes que tengo hasta que consiga los integrados


----------



## pett1921

psss pues el amplificador que voy a armar con el tda7294 recomiendan ponerle un pre para que funcione a todo timbal


----------



## alemayol

no hace falta un tda7294 tiene una exelente potencia si tienes un muy buen disipador alimentalo con 32volts simetricos !!!


----------



## pandacba

Decir que hace falta o no porque se trata de tal o cual ampli o chip en fomra categórida es algo muy desasertado y ver este tipo se aseveraciones en forma permanente en el foro es desalentador.....

La necesidad o no de un pre dependera del nivel de la fuente de sonido que desee utilizar, la cual debera ser similar a la de la sensibilidad del amplificador.

Un pre lo que hace es adecuar las señales que entran a un amplificador, pre amplificando las de muy bajo valor, por ejemplo las de un mic, el mic de una guitarra y atenuando las muy elevadas, caso un sintonizador la salida de una compactera, un MP3, etc, proveyendo ecualización para aquellas que lo necesiten y posibilitando la corrección tonal mediante un corrector de tonos doble o triple del tipo baxandall activo o discreto o simplemente por perdidas de inserción


----------



## Athosd6s

Este es el diseño del pcb del circuito del preamplificador con 2 transistores NPN y uno PNP


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunta de rigor : Ese circuito y su placa , están probados ?

El diagrama ?


----------



## pandacba

Si quitas los capacitores de 15nF y 56nF, dejara de ser un pre con ecualización RIIA Si dejas las resistencias de 4K7 , 56K y 120 te dara una ganancia de 505, lo cual es demasiado.
De donde provendra la señal?  y que sensibilidad tiene tu amplificador?
hace falta eso para saber cuando hay que amplificar

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 4, 2018

Due, esta en el post #16


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo leí *con dos transistores* ( y entendí NPN y PNP) , no me cuadraba . . . 



Athosd6s dijo:


> Este es el diseño del pcb del circuito del preamplificador con 2 transistores NPN y uno PNP


 
De todas maneras ¿ La plaqueta está probada o es sólo un proyecto ?


----------



## pandacba

Me paso exactamente lo mismo.....


----------

